# Whole Grilled Mangrove



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm a big proponent of cooking fish whole because it stays more moist and the bones seem to leach oils into the meat that gives it more flavor. The other thing is that with smaller fish you have a lot less waste. I don't care who you are, you can't filet a fish with as little waste as this. 

Smaller fish (10-12in) work best, but this one was around 15 so I just slowed it down and it came out just fine. First, scale, gut, and dehead your fish. Pat the whole thing dry with paper towels. Brush with oil or butter then sprinkle with your seasoning of choice (which should always be Everglades). Grill over medium heat, turning once, until cooked through and the skin turns bubbly and crispy. It took me a little trial and error to get this right but 20-25 seems to work. Enjoy with yellow rice and vegetables. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those little gray snapper sure are good. My guess is that ,that one was pretty good too. The bare skeleton on the plate makes me think of the old Tom and Jerry cartoon . Where Tom eats the whole fish and pulls out nothing but bones. Looks good.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Man you do a Fred Flintstone and comb your hair with that skeleton.

I love whole grilled fish, but I like mine whole as in head on.
You can do big fish and get a nice thorough cook over high heat by scoring the side a a few times.
And be sure to fill those scoring cuts with seasoning, yummy!
Love my grilling baskets.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I need to go get some and try that. Got skunked at Sykes yesterday.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I used to leave the head on but it bothered my ex to have the eyes looking back at her. Now I just go ahead and cut them off so I can chuck it with the rest of my carcasses while I clean the fish. 

Those pompano look great and the score marks are awesome for presentation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

